# Game #29: Oklahoma City Thunder (13-14) @ Phoenix Suns (18-10) - 12/23



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Wednesday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: local or illegal method *
*Previous Game: L 91 - 109 vs Cleveland Cavaliers*











*Phoenix Suns (18-10) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Oklahoma City Thunder (13-14) 

Starters: 








[PG] Russell Westbrook







[SG] Thabo Sefolosha








[SF] Kevin Durant








[PF] Jeff Green







[C] Nenad Krstic *





*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KICKSOMEASS!*​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

It seems that every time I mention something about the Suns having an easy win or will win, they lose. So from now on, I will be abstaining from the game threads other than post game comments.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Just started watching. Stream finally working

18-11, Thunder.

We're not shooting well at 40% while the Thunder's 9/14 so far.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice drive and left handed layup by Amare.



Durant's unstoppable. 

Man, I'm jealous of their young talent. It's surpassed Blazers in terms of potential IMO. 

Harden got a nice reaction from the crowd when he checked in . I was down on him originally, but more and more I've come around since the draft.




Suns with nice ball rotation until Frye hit the 3. All initated by Amare too. 


22-17, Thunder 4:13 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich with nice pass falling out bounds to a slashing Lou and1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

stream stopped so I missed last 2-3 mins.

36-31, Thunder at the end of 1. 

Amare 11 pts (4-6)

Kevin Durant has 12 pts (4-4) for them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jesus christ. OKC opens up with 7-0 to start the 2nd. Stream just came back in the timeout. 

43-31, Thunder 10:52 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare cleans up Dudley miss.

Then off a OKC miss, Nash with the behind the back to Frye for the 3.

54-44 Thunder with 5:52 left in the half


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jeff Green keeps killing us.

Then Amare with the dunk and1. assist from Nash


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, stream went out again.

Amare's fueled us back with 5 pts. Plus, a 3 from Nash.

It came back with .3 left. There was a stoppage for reason I didn't. Then Thunder can't get a shot, not much time. 


66-64, Thunder at the end of the half


Amare 23 pts (8-10), 7 rebs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with the **** you 3.

O foul on Thunder. Then Nash with off balance 2. 

He's pissed after not getting a call earlier. Glared at the ref before these. 



Thunder started off the 3rd building the lead until recently.

75-73, Thunder, 8:10 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare ties it up at the line. 27 pts 11 rebs.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh my god. Richardson just passed up a dunk/layup to shoot and miss a 3pt shot. I swear, there is not a single golden state player that doesn't have boneheaded plays engrained into their DNA.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, Jrich has been almost useless this game and like the last 5 or so. 


Amare with the drive and layup and1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

89-89 at the end of 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Pace has slowed down a bit this qter.


98-97, Thunder with 6:49 left. Lou missed the 2nd FT. 

Nash and Amare coming back in.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Frye drains the 3. 

Then Amare fouls Durant trying to post him up. He reached in when he didn't need to. 

102-101, Thunder with 5:16 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

OMG Jrich ran off the 3, pulled up and made it. Didn't jack up something stupid again.

Then after Amare won a jump ball. Frye got it, passed it to Jrich, who hit the 3.

Iibaka gets a tip in


Then Amare with the layup and1. 

109-106, Suns with 3:10 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare grabs an important rebound. His 14th.

Then off the pick n roll, gets fouled.


110-108. Suns.

Missed one FT. Frye got it the off reb, then amissed shot by jrich. :banghead:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Durant gets fouled and rolled in.

111-110, Thunder 1:47 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

113-111, Thunder 55 secs left. Nash just missed a FT.

Argh. We cannot lose this game.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

omg, nash missed FT and now we're down 111-113 :|


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****. They got the rebound off miss.

Then Durant drains the jumper.

115-111, Thunder with 14.9 left.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

yea, this is a game we really needed to win this game...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

bircan said:


> yea, this is a game we really needed to win this game...


In an unrelated story, Lakers have just clinched the division


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't think we can keep blaming the Suns schedule for this kind of play. . . .


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Well, on the bright side we now know that this team's success is not tied to Amare's rebounding numbers .


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Seuss said:


> I don't think we can keep blaming the Suns schedule for this kind of play. . . .


But we can tie it to richardson's terrible play. To think we could have Joe Johnson for less if sarver had not been retarded or continued being a jerk and said that he was matching.


----------

